# Schlafen Koi?



## KOIling (10. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

habe eine banale Frage, auf die ich bisher noch keine Antwort finden konnte. Schlafen Koi bei Nacht oder auch mal am Tage? Habe meine Fische beobachtet, wie sie mit ausgebreiteten Brustflossen teilweise "im Rudel" bzw Schwarm auf der Stelle stehen und scheinbar gar nichts machen. 

Viele Grüße

Florian


----------



## WERNER 02 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schlafen Koi?*

Hi Florian

Möglich das dir das hier weiterhilft.






Sollte der 1. Link nicht funzen, dann probier mal diesen hier.

http://de.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070324162808AAUb5xX
Gruß
Werner


----------



## chromis (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schlafen Koi?*

Hi,

nicht jede Fischart schläft in der Nacht. Welse und Aale gehen bevorzugt in der Nacht auf Nahrungssuche und verdösen in einem Versteck den Tag.
Karpfen scheinen ihre Ruhepausen gleichmäßig über die ganzen 24 Stunden zu verteilen. Das diese Fische auch in der Nacht unterwegs auf Futtersuche sind, wird Dir jeder Angler bestätigen können.


----------



## KOIling (11. Juni 2008)

*Koi nach Behandlung wieder krank!!!*

Hi,

habe grade meinen Kujaku im Dunkeln eingefangen, da mir sein Ruheverhalten  bzw. seine Verfassung sehr komisch vorkam. Im Gegensatz zu den anderen Fischen ist er sehr ruhig, atmet stark und scheuert sich auch. Hatte erst eine Gyrodactylus Behandlung und dachte ich wäre damit durch, doch werde ich morgen erstmal einen Abstrich machen (lassen). Die Klinik hatte wie gesagt Gyrodactylus diagnostiziert, ist es möglich das andere __ Parasiten nicht erkannt bzw. nicht gesucht wurden? Die Wasserwerte habe ich überprüft, sind wie immer i.O.

Viele Grüße

Florian


----------



## herbi (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schlafen Koi?*

Servus Florian,....


also als erstes Fragst du ob Fische schlafen,....und dann kommst du mit "Gyrodactylus",....!?????

Bitte mach doch darüber einen neuen Tread auf,....!



An sonsten kann ich mich nur dem werner anschliessen,....! 


Was auch noch sehr interessant ist wie Delfine schlafen,.....!

*HIER DER LINK DAZU....*


----------



## rainthanner (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schlafen Koi?*

Hallo, 

Koi ruhen nachts. 
Teils am Boden, teils still im Wasser treibend. 

Tags ruht ein gesunder Koi nicht. In diesem Fall deutet es auf einen Parasitenbefall hin. 
Eigentlich sind dies typische Symptome für ungebetene Gäste. Folglich liegt die Vermutung nahe, dass deine erste Behandlung entweder auf Resistenzen stieß oder ein ganz anderer Parasit nun sein Unwesen treibt. 
Denn: Das Eine zieht ganz häufig das Andere nach sich.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## KOIling (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schlafen Koi?*

Hallo,

meine Kommentare sind etwas widersprüchlich bzw. etwas knapp geschrieben. Die Frage zielt darauf ab, ob meine Koi lediglich Ruhen bzw Schlafen, oder sich __ Parasiten auf den Fischen befinden. Grade bei einem Fisch war ich mir nicht so sicher, mitlerweile bin ich mir sicher das er nicht schläft.
Der Titel ist ungünstig gewählt, ich werde einen Neuen Beitrag schreiben.

Danke für Eure Antworten

Florian


----------

